

Computerising Mathematical Text - nabla9
http://repository.ubn.ru.nl/bitstream/handle/2066/134655/134655.pdf?sequence=1

======
tunesmith
This reminds me of what Stephen Wolfram was going on about in this blog post:

[http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2014/08/computational-
knowled...](http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2014/08/computational-knowledge-
and-the-future-of-pure-mathematics/)

